# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  در خواست اسلاید شو

## 757575

با سلام  یک کد جاوا اسکریپت js می خوام برای نمایش اخبار همراه با عکس  مر بوطه مثل یاهو وخیلی سایتهای دیگه که چند عکس کوچیک در کنار یک عکس بزرگ  که نمایش دهنده یکی از اون عکسهای کوچک هست و مرتب حرکت می کنه و زیرش متن  خبر برای هر عکس که الان بزرگه  نشون داده میشه ممنون

----------


## BahmanDB

http://speckyboy.com/2009/06/03/15-a...and-tutorials/
http://webdeveloperplus.com/jquery/2...eshow-plugins/
http://visionwidget.com/inspiration/...t-sliders.html
http://www.csscody.com/freebies/top-...-samples/1067/
http://bradblogging.com/jquery/9-jqu...u-cannot-miss/

اميد وارم كه كافي باشه

----------


## 757575

خوب الان کدام یکی از این اسلایدشو که شما لینکشو دادید میشه زیرش خارج عکس چند خط نوشت مثل این میخوام http://imo.org.ir/portal/Home   یا بگو چطور این جوری خودم متن با عکس هماهنگ حرکت بدمpa.jpg

----------


## 757575

میشه بگید چطور با رفتن موس روی یک عکس حرکت لوپ مانند چرخش عکس های کوچک  قطع بشه و عکس زیر موس داخل کادر بزرگ نمایش داده بشه ممنون

----------


## moslem68

htmldrive.net
هرچی دلت بخواد همراه توضیح کدهاش

----------


## 757575

چطور میشه با حرکت موس روی عکس اونو تو قالب عکس بزرگ نشون داد با mousehover میخام حرکت چرخشی عکسها متوقف شه

----------

